
Police Are Buying Access to Hacked Website Data - LinuxBender
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/3azvey/police-buying-hacked-data-spycloud
======
aka1234
I'm not a lawyer, but it strikes me as weird that police can use illegally
obtained information as evidence in investigations. Isn't that fruit from a
poisoned tree?

~~~
catsdanxe
Parallel construction is very popular among three letter agencies that don't
want to reveal their tools and techniques.

